# Gheenoe LT25? Ankona? Possibly Other?



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Hi all,
I'm in the market for a microskiff & have well defined requirements. I read the thread below on comparing boats and got a lot out of it, but my requirements are different so I figured I'd call out to the experts for some much needed help.

Some background. I have fished from a kayak for years all around Tampa Bay & love the stealth it gives me to hunt reds on the flats. I've come to a place where I'd like to be able to move around more freely if a zone I'm targeting isn't happening. The yak is great once I get to a spot, but getting there is becoming more of a pain.

I've been doing a lot of looking and pretty much up until now was set on getting an LT25. But recently started looking at what Ankona has to offer and now I'm all messed up.. lol.

Below are my requirements... I'd appreciate any advice you are willing to throw my way.

Thanks a ton in advance!
Ray


Budget of $10K (boat, motor & trailer) - I have the cash & it's burning a hole in my pocket.
New is good, but I'm perfectly fine with low hour used if it all checks out.
Open as it relates to manufacturer, I listed the two that seem to fit my budget
75% of the time I fish alone, the other 25% with 1 other (mainly my son).
I won't wander far from the flats, I pretty much target reds all year on flats & backwater so 2' chop is probably most I would see
Tiller is just fine
Not in a bug hurry so it doesn't have to be a speed demon
Like something that gets real skinny
Like something that's reasonably light in case I have to drag it.
Like something that poles easily & tracks well
Like stealth so hull slap should be minimal


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

http://www.microskiff.com/cgi-bin/yabb2/YaBB.pl?num=1352817387


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

You pretty much narrowed it down...

If you are coming from a kayak and want to keep a one person vessel- I would look at the pelican ambush.

If you need to carry another person, I would go with the Ankona ShadowCast.

The LT15/LT25 are also cool skiffs, but they are too canoe-y for me. I would choose the shadowcast over a Gheenoe.

I believe you can also get an Ankona SUV17 for under $10k as well for B/M/T...just a thought.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

The LT25 has an unbearable amount of hull slap. Personally, I'd go shadow cast. If you wet test both, you'll understand why. 
I don't mean to insult any Gheenoe owners. Cause Gheenoe's certainly have their purpose in this world. But you cannot compare it to the Shadowcast. Ultimately, you're comparing a canoe to a skiff. 
But still, wet test them both in real world conditions. And the decision would be a no brainier.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

When you say "you want something light just in case you have to drag it" if your talking draging it accross a sand bar you might stick with a gheenoe but if your talking about pulling it behind a vehicle get a bigger boat. For safety, storage, bringing another person, fishing in comfort and other things when the storms come while fishing, get the shadow cast or something as such. Upgrade yourself, you deserve it. Don't get me wrong. I think gheenoes are great boats. They have alot of things that larger boats can't match. getting skinny, economy, simplicity, accessability to canals with no boat launch. For me, I'd get something bigger if I had the money.


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

A friend priced out a gheenoe for bass fishing and had it loaded with a bunch of stuff which may or may not have been necessary, but it came out to 15k. Point being the base on some boats may look low, but the add-ons can blow the budget. IPB may be an option in that price range and if you want to go really micro the Venganza is a great looking little boat.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

ShadowCast....but I am kind of partial. ;D Wet test every skiff that may meet your needs.


----------



## anytide (Jul 30, 2009)

2 man /gear and your budget/needs -easy..
go with the smallest Ankona out there and dont look back...
-one will pop up before you know it


----------



## FlyWrecker (Apr 6, 2012)

pman, 

How about a fish-test next Sunday? I'm selling a LT, and have fished from a Shadowcast. 

PM me


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

And for the record, I personally love Gheenoe's. They certainly have their place in the fishing world. I have owned several. I will more than likely own another one in the future. But those are strictly second boats. And you already have a kayak. Why mess with a Canoe? I have fished out of my buddies LT25 a lot. Several LT's, Classic's, Highsiders both 13's and 15'4's. As well as a Lowsider 13'. I have owned two Ankona Copperheads. You cannot compare the quality of them with eachother. The Gheenoe's are chopper gun hulls, with no structural coring or framing. The Shadow Cast's are stringered, cored, hand layed hulls built with composites. A hand layed hull will last forever.


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

I have had 3 LT25's and they are great, but the ShadowCast owns the LT25 in every single way! 

Less then $10K


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Thats a real sweet boat....You selling it. I know a guy who is looking for one and he'll give $10,000 right now ;D ;D ;D

That is a nice boat. You got any more shots?


----------



## Guest (Dec 3, 2012)

> Thats a real sweet boat....You selling it. I know a guy who is looking for one and he'll give $10,000 right now   ;D ;D ;D
> 
> That is a nice boat. You got any more shots?


Not Mine. It sold last week for $8900 or less.


----------



## TomFL (Oct 2, 2007)

> A friend priced out a gheenoe for bass fishing and had it loaded with a bunch of stuff which may or may not have been necessary, but it came out to 15k. Point being the base on some boats may look low, but the add-ons can blow the budget. IPB may be an option in that price range and if you want to go really micro the Venganza is a great looking little boat.


Anyone who pays $15k for a gheenoe should be checked into a mental hospital.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

Boggy creek has 2 hulls I would look at, the Diablo V-14 and the Micro-14. You can have it built anyway you want it, both boats with tillers should come in under 10k brand new B/M/T package. http://boggycreekboats.com/ Give Don walton or Dick DeWiggins a call they are the new owners of Boggy Creek. 

Micro







[/img]

Diablo







[/img]


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all the great advice. I've been talking to the folks at Ankona & Jon (Shadowcast) and it's looking more & more like a new ShadowCast is in my near future!! ;D


----------



## Blue Zone (Oct 22, 2011)

Anyone who pays $15k for a gheenoe should be checked into a mental hospital.  
[/quote]

Pretty much what I told him. Something like "are you f-ing nuts"...


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing that ShadowCast running around Northern Sarasota Bay in the very near future!!


----------



## ultimaterefugees (Nov 26, 2012)

We should be twin brothers cause my story is exactly the same. Finally decided that it was time for some horsepower cause of precious time.. Spent tons of time doing the research on gheenoe's but got me a shadowcast and havent looked back. More better for basically the same price.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

Definatley shadowcast over gheenoe. SUV may even be in your budget with a used 25hp outboard and bare boness hull. But from what you described the shadowcast may suit you better.

You may want to consider an 18 shadowcast but you will probably have to wait a little longer since its still in development. Might want to ask if tunnel hull on shadowcasts can be filled in/removed, unless thats somethings that interests you. I think for florida fishing it really serves no purpose. Drafts more and doesnt pole as well as non tunnel.

Maybe a used East Cape Gladesman, will be the quietest and skinniest of the options but also very tippy. Its only for some people but if tippy doesnt bother you then gladesman is great.

Maybe a new/used IPB 16 bare bones.

Maybe a used Mitzi 15 or 16. 

Maybe a used pathfinder 17t or 15t

Lots of options under 10k. BUT if you want to/need to "drag it"' then a LT 25, gladesman, and shadowcast would be your only options.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Definatley shadowcast over gheenoe. SUV may even be in your budget with a used 25hp outboard and bare boness hull. But from what you described the shadowcast may suit you better.
> 
> You may want to consider an 18 shadowcast but you will probably have to wait a little longer since its still in development. Might want to ask if tunnel hull on shadowcasts can be filled in/removed, unless thats somethings that interests you. I think for florida fishing it really serves no purpose. Drafts more and doesnt pole as well as non tunnel.
> 
> ...


A tunnel actually works really well in the lagoon systems of east central Florida. There is a need to run very shallow here...even guides who run 90hp etecs with no tunnels and get on plane still end up tearing up the ecosystem. It's pretty bad.

Tunnel hulls do have their place in FL.


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

> Looking forward to seeing that ShadowCast running around Northern Sarasota Bay in the very near future!!


You and me both!!! 

What a awesome boat for the money. Checking out the ShadowCast in person sealed the deal for me & my son. As scary as it sounds, we giggled the whole ride home. ;D

Sent the deposit when I got home. 

Thanks again for all your help Jon!!!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > Looking forward to seeing that ShadowCast running around Northern Sarasota Bay in the very near future!!
> 
> 
> You and me both!!!
> ...


Mel has taken a few deposits from me so far 

You won't be disappointed. Its worth the wait...you're after me!


----------



## edmiears (Oct 16, 2012)

Mine is finished and waiting for me. I'll be pulling it home this week! ShadowCast is a smart choice.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> Mine is finished and waiting for me. I'll be pulling it home this week! ShadowCast is a smart choice.


And you were right before me 

You better post photos...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Anyone who pays $15k for a gheenoe should be checked into a mental hospital.


I have one in that price range and love it. The cool things about Gheenoes is that you can be on the water for $1k too. Thats less than some kayaks. Its the accessories and options on the larger models that get you in the the $$$$$. It won't won't be any different no mater what brand. You put a Bob's hydraulic JP, Lenco trim tabs, aluminum poling platform, aluminum casting platform, Stiffy Hybrid, Fish Finder/GPS/Deptfinder and a $6k motor with remote steering on the back. It adds up.  What I listed is $10k in new parts no matter what manufacture you buy from.

There are a lot of boats out there that are exceptional. I run a Gheenoe because it fits my style of fishing. Does it have some hull slap. Yeah, but not too bad. If that was a huge deal for me I would definately look else where. (I recently fished on Chitum in Tampa Bay. Hull slap was less    )



> Hi all,
> I'm in the market for a microskiff & have well defined requirements. I read the thread below on comparing boats and got a lot out of it, but my requirements are different so I figured I'd call out to the experts for some much needed help.
> 
> Some background. I have fished from a kayak for years all around Tampa Bay & love the stealth it gives me to hunt reds on the flats. I've come to a place where I'd like to be able to move around more freely if a zone I'm targeting isn't happening. The yak is great once I get to a spot, but getting there is becoming more of a pain.
> ...


Based on the highlights above:

New
Ankona 18' Shadow Cast. (I found the 16 to be a little too tippy for my tastes. Hopefully they add a lttile bit of beam at the waterline to the 18')
Ankona 16' Shadow Cast. (If you are going to consider this I would get a test ride on this boat and a ECC Gladesman. They are the tippiest microskiffs I am aware of)
HB Glades Skiff knock off - There are a few out there. Thats the nature of competion in a capatalist world. If you you are not brand concoious these are an option and may fit your budget.

Used
Hells Bay Glades Skiff - Huge stretch to find one in your budget but its a great boat.
Gordon Ambush - Gen 2 of the Glades Skiff above (Both boats will have great resale)
ECC Gladesman - If you got the balance its a slick ride. If you compare it to a stand up paddle board its like a cruise ship  ;D


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

> > Definatley shadowcast over gheenoe. SUV may even be in your budget with a used 25hp outboard and bare boness hull. But from what you described the shadowcast may suit you better.
> >
> > You may want to consider an 18 shadowcast but you will probably have to wait a little longer since its still in development. Might want to ask if tunnel hull on shadowcasts can be filled in/removed, unless thats somethings that interests you. I think for florida fishing it really serves no purpose. Drafts more and doesnt pole as well as non tunnel.
> >
> ...


whats the shallowest you have to run in the lagoon and how long of strectch does it remain that shallow?

a skiff the size of a shadowcast has no problem running in a foot of water without a tunnel. IMO the tunnel does not give enough advantages to off set the disadvanages. An 18 shadowcast without a tunnel would be the closest thing to a "Non copied" poor mans gladeskiff.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > Anyone who pays $15k for a gheenoe should be checked into a mental hospital.
> 
> 
> I have one in that price range and love it. The cool things about Gheenoes is that you can be on the water for $1k too. Thats less than some kayaks. Its the accessories and options on the larger models that get you in the the $$$$$. It won't won't be any different no mater what brand. You put a Bob's hydraulic JP, Lenco trim tabs, aluminum poling platform, aluminum casting platform, Stiffy Hybrid, Fish Finder/GPS/Deptfinder and a $6k motor with remote steering on the back. It adds up.  What I listed is $10k in new parts no matter what manufacture you buy from.
> ...


A ShadowCast 16 is not any tippier than an LT. Without the hull slap. Definitely more stable than an NMZ, also without the hull slap.
From  my personal expirience, I'd say it's comparable to the tippyness of a Caimen.  And a highly reputable fisherman and captain (who blogs for a leading blog in the industry) has personally told me that the Skull Island skiff is the tippiest skiff he's ever wet tested. He went with money ready to buy, until he wet tested it. He went ahead to mention that the skiff is a work of art. And one of the nicest fit and finish that he's ever seen. But he simply could not fish it. He and a friend were afraid while poling. He also went to wet test the Karma 19, afterward. He said that skiff is also extremely tippy. And this is a man who fishes out of all kinds of boats. From big sportfish's down to a cadillac, down to a micro, and an indian river canoe. Former Gheenoe owner, too.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> > > Definatley shadowcast over gheenoe. SUV may even be in your budget with a used 25hp outboard and bare boness hull. But from what you described the shadowcast may suit you better.
> > >
> > > You may want to consider an 18 shadowcast but you will probably have to wait a little longer since its still in development. Might want to ask if tunnel hull on shadowcasts can be filled in/removed, unless thats somethings that interests you. I think for florida fishing it really serves no purpose. Drafts more and doesnt pole as well as non tunnel.
> > >
> ...


I believe the tunnel is not necessary on the 16. Rather than just an option. But the 18' Shadowcast tunnel was designed completely different. If you have watched the video that shows the tunnel in action, you will see it doing it's job well. 

Remember where the Shadowcast originated from. The Cayenne was designed for Texas waters. A Skiff with an aggressive v to cut through a chop, a tunnel to run across long stretches of super shallow water across the Texas bays. The Shadowcast is a chopped up version of the Cayenne. Made smaller by sectioning out parts of the skiff, then readjusted for it's performance. The Shadowcast 18 is slightly wider at the transom, 2' longer, and a completely new tunnel to make up the difference in length and width. The Poling strakes were also adjusted for it's new foot print. If you have seen the video of the skiff in action, you'd understand.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> > > Anyone who pays $15k for a gheenoe should be checked into a mental hospital.
> >
> >
> > I have one in that price range and love it. The cool things about Gheenoes is that you can be on the water for $1k too. Thats less than some kayaks. Its the accessories and options on the larger models that get you in the the $$$$$. It won't won't be any different no mater what brand. You put a Bob's hydraulic JP, Lenco trim tabs, aluminum poling platform, aluminum casting platform, Stiffy Hybrid, Fish Finder/GPS/Deptfinder and a $6k motor with remote steering on the back. It adds up.  What I listed is $10k in new parts no matter what manufacture you buy from.
> ...


Come on.  Thats why my wife (who's been flats fishing for less than a year) can pole my Skull Island no sweat.  No offense, but if they're scared poling that skiff, I'd seriously question the functionality of their inner ear.  I went from poling a 600lb skiff with a 80" beam to the Skull Island 16 and the difference is almost negligible.   

I'd be happy to let anyone pole my skiff who has any questions about the "tippiness".  I would never be that guy who's going to come out and say my skiff is perfect, because it's not (none are), but that statement is absolutely ridiculous.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

He's a pretty big dude. Maybe his weight made the difference? But I trust his judgement. A highly respected captain who writes for a popular blog, and a friend. As I stated it is not first hand knowledge. And I normally don't base an opinion on what I'm told by others. But if its someone I trust, I will listen. He's in the market to add a 2 person skiff to his arsenal. 

But then again, stability is a relative term...


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> He's a pretty big dude. Maybe his weight made the difference? But I trust his judgement. A highly respected captain who writes for a popular blog, and a friend. As I stated it is not first hand knowledge. And I normally don't base an opinion on what I'm told by others. But if its someone I trust, I will listen. He's in the market to add a 2 person skiff to his arsenal.
> 
> But then again, stability is a relative term...


Yeah, that may be the case.  I just struggle with calling it tippier than any other 60" beam boat from what I've seen with mine.  I took my 58 year old father on 2 day fishing trip through the louisiana marsh a few weeks ago.  He had only fished bay and offshore boats his whole life and had never been sight fishing.  He had zero issues standing on the casting platform picking off one redfish after another all day long. 

When I wet tested my skiff, Chris took the skiff out with me.  As soon as I popped up on the poling platform for the first time he walked over to the gunnel at the front deck and started bouncing to see what I thought.  At no point would I say I was scared or thought it was too tippy.  

You're right, stability is relative, I just didn't want someone to read those comments and think the boat is not easy to fish out of...in my opinion that couldn't be further from the truth.  Offer stands, if anyone finds themselves on the Alabama coast and wants to check it out, shoot me a PM.  And for the south Florida folk, give Chris or Scott a call.  They're awesome guys, they'll let you pole one of their skiffs around in a heartbeat.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> A ShadowCast 16 is not any tippier than an LT.


I respectfully disagree. The reverse chines on the LT don't allow you to walk outside the water line like you can on the Shadow Cast. My experience was that the the 16' Shadow Cast was a tippy boat. 

But that is also why I say go for your own test rides. Everyone's opinion is different. Go form your own.




> From my personal expirience, I'd say it's comparable to the tippyness of a Caimen./quote]
> 
> I don't agree. IMO (again), the caimen is a bigger boat and doesn't meet the criteria the original poster was looking for. But its a great boat and if its in the price range then check one out. Again go for a test ride you may find that a bigger skiff is more appealing.
> 
> ...


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

^ Mark Sosin.. LOL ...


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> ^ Mark Sosin.. LOL ...


Thats a scary thought ;D


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > > Definatley shadowcast over gheenoe. SUV may even be in your budget with a used 25hp outboard and bare boness hull. But from what you described the shadowcast may suit you better.
> > >
> > > You may want to consider an 18 shadowcast but you will probably have to wait a little longer since its still in development. Might want to ask if tunnel hull on shadowcasts can be filled in/removed, unless thats somethings that interests you. I think for florida fishing it really serves no purpose. Drafts more and doesnt pole as well as non tunnel.
> > >
> ...


10-12" for about 100yds or so. There are more shallow areas that 'can' be ran, but they 'shouldnt' be ran due to the fact that even if you are on plane and running, your turbulence is tearing up the seagrass.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I don't want to put someone out there if they told me their opinion personally. But I just described his boats, and his stature. It's not hard to figure out.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

It would be interesting to know if the 60" beam on the Skull Island Skiff is at the water line or top of the gunnel. The beam at the water line is going to be very important to stability. I don't know much about them other than whats on the website but your comments came across very harsh considering you have no personal experience on the boat. IMO, more choices for consumers is a good thing to have. A start up like SIS doesn't need someone throwing around heavy critisizm based upon 2nd hand reports from an anonymous expert.  The boat building business is already hard enough :-/ 

I can also say this. I will be going for a demo ride next time I am in their area.


----------



## cturner149 (Jul 3, 2012)

> It would be interesting to know if the 60" beam on the Skull Island Skiff is at the water line or top of the gunnel. The beam at the water line is going to be very important to stability. I don't know much about them other than whats on the website but your comments came across very harsh considering you have no personal experience on the boat. IMO, more choices for consumers is a good thing to have. A start up like SIS doesn't need someone throwing around heavy critisizm based upon 2nd hand reports from an anonymous expert.  The boat building business is already hard enough :-/


My point exactly. Get out in the boat before you throw that out there.

I'm a mechanical engineer by trade...I am in no way professionally affiliated with Skull Island and their bottom line does not impact me at all. But as an owner, I know what the skiff can do. If you have any questions about the dimensions or design of the skiff, give Chris Ivey a call. He has a deep knowledge of skiff building and is very passionate about their product. He'll talk to you for hours about the details and pros/cons of the skiff. Take one for a spin and I think you'll be surprised.


----------



## fishy82 (Nov 6, 2011)

PIB, can you post up a video or link to it. I wouldn't mind checking it out.


----------



## nchorley (May 23, 2011)

pman,

do on water testing before you make your choice! both of the boats you are looking at are great boats with huge followings. if you come by the custom gheenoe shop i would be glad to take you for a test ride.

tight lines


----------



## Viking1 (May 23, 2010)

After much field research it was found that redfish find the hull slap of a Gheenoe LT 25 to be very sexy [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]










Best advice is test out what you are thinking about buying.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> PIB, can you post up a video or link to it.  I wouldn't mind checking it out.


The video is not public. Mel showed it to us at the ankona weekend.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Ooh! The secret video! You Ankona guys kill me. Both of these boats are starter boats, which if you ever see any real water you will wish you had more boat! Ok guys here we go. ;D


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

> 10-12" for about 100yds or so. There are more shallow areas that 'can' be ran, but they 'shouldnt' be ran due to the fact that even if you are on plane and running, your turbulence is tearing up the seagrass.


If you are running in 10" of water in Lagoon please make sure its over sand. The lagoon needs all the seagrass it has left


----------



## jeross (Jun 6, 2009)

> Ooh! The secret video! You Ankona guys kill me. Both of these boats are starter boats, which if you ever see any real water you will wish you had more boat! Ok guys here we go. ;D


Uhh ... microskiffs don't typically venture into "real water".


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Ankonas do. Read the posts.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

> > 10-12" for about 100yds or so. There are more shallow areas that 'can' be ran, but they 'shouldnt' be ran due to the fact that even if you are on plane and running, your turbulence is tearing up the seagrass.
> 
> 
> If you are running in 10" of water in Lagoon please make sure its over sand. The lagoon needs all the seagrass it has left


Agreed, I hate when people run over the flats WOT.

Though right now in some areas the grass is in hibernation for the winter, you can still disturb the rooting systems in the sand.


----------



## Creek Runner (Sep 1, 2011)

> Ooh! The secret video! You Ankona guys kill me. Both of these boats are starter boats, which if you ever see any real water you will wish you had more boat!   Ok guys here we go.  ;D


 
Aww come on 3' foot of chop isn't real water!!! LMBO   ;D


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

> Ooh! The secret video! You Ankona guys kill me. Both of these boats are starter boats, which if you ever see any real water you will wish you had more boat!   Ok guys here we go.  ;D


More boat = more money = more weight = more draft.... I can keep going 

I wouldn't consider either of these starter boats. They are just catered to a very specific niche. Not everyone wants a $30,000 flats skiff with every gadget known to man. I had one for a while and it's just more crap to break. I love the simplicity of these two. Plus I catch just as many fish on my shadowcast as I did on my Maverick. 
Regarding real water the shadowcast is a deceivingly capable microskiff. It is a microskiff though so I wont be running out of Sebastian Inlet anytime soon. I have a boat catered to what I do 90% of the time. The other 10% I just go on a friends boat


----------



## nchorley (May 23, 2011)

Everybody uses their boats for different things. I primarily use my LT25 for backwater flats fishing, yet it is my only boat so I use it for everything. I have no problem taking it offshore to dive for lobsters or fish the inlets. With a 750gph auto bilge I have complete confidence in my noe! I don’t think the shadow cast is quiet as versatile.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Definitely not! I mean, what would you rather take off shore? A chopper gun built canoe with no structural skeleton? Or a hand laid hull fully cored with composites and a sharp v entry? 




As for the video, the skiff isn't out on the market yet. Some people have places orders on them, but there's no official announcement of it. The video will be posted once the skiff goes public. It's still not completed so there's no reason to advertise it. Now, if people want to place orders on it by trusting the builder due to their positive track record, why not take the orders? Who ever placed an order is well aware that the skiff isn't in production yet. 

I ordered my gen 2 copperhead when they just had a plug for the hull. Nothing else. I trusted them because my previous skiff was awesome. I just wanted to get something a little bit larger cause I had planned on becoming a guide and needed the extra space and comfort. I have since kind of changed my mind. Don't know if I want to make fishing a job. Because then it will no longer be my escape.


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

I love fishing too much to want to be a guide. ;D


----------



## raydick (Dec 2, 2012)

> Both of these boats are starter boats, which if you ever see any real water you will wish you had more boat!


I'm thinking the Ankona guys are all fired up about their boats because it best meets their needs & fishing styles. That's why I'm getting one.

I am coming from years of kayak fishing & the reason I fished that way for years is because I love stealth & stalking reds in the shallows. The Shadowcast is going to let me keep fishing the way I enjoy most. And the best part, it's going to get me to my spots quicker which is the main reason I'm leaving the kayak... need to cover more area in a single day. 

The one word that kept coming to me as I was checking out Jon's boat was minimalistic. That's the way I like it. I fish 95% artificial & spend about 95% of my time stalking reds. Give me a small, manageable boat (I fish alone a lot of the time) with my gear, a push pole & cooler, that tracks well when poling & has minimal hull slap & I'm all set. The point I think you might be missing is that ShadowCast isn't a starter for some, maybe for you it would be. That's why I'm guessing you are not in one. But for me, it's a boat tailored to my specific needs & fishing style. Even if I had a lot more budget, I'd still get one. Actually, I'd probably get two boats, one to fish (ShadowCast) & the other to run around with the family.

Oh yeh, there's a lot of discussion in this thread about it being tippy... for me that's not an issue. I've been standing & polling kayaks for years. The ShadowCast is like a barge to me. Again, it comes down to individual requirements.

Great day guys!


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Definitely not! I mean, what would you rather take off shore? A chopper gun built canoe with no structural skeleton? Or a hand laid hull fully cored with composites and a sharp v entry?


Ugghhhh...........Why must you get under my skin like this? Can you be semi-mature when you post? How f-ing hard is it to say I am not a fan of the the Gheenoe hull design and prefer a high tech build that includes hand laid fiber glass cloth with a cored hull. I also prefer the Ankona's sharp v entry. WTF?????

So now that you got me going. The alternate argument for the Gheenoe LT25 is that its an extremely popular boat. The starting price for a hull is $2600. Thats $1350 less than the Shadocast base the price posted here. The LT25 is based upon a build process that has been used to build tens of thousands of Gheenoe boats. Enormously successful and a proven solid design that keeps the price extremely low compared to other build processes. 

PIB, Keep posting your passion for Ankona and the Shadowcast. Share the positive and even sometimes the negative with others. Is all good stuff and the reason Microskiff is one of the most popular small boat forums around. But if you gonna bash other boats without any personal knowledge or constructive information like you did in this thread please go somewhere else.



> I'm thinking the Ankona guys are all fired up about their boats because it best meets their needs & fishing styles. That's why I'm getting one.


Some of the Ankona owners need to remember that they share this forum with owners of many different skiff manufactures and need to quit treating it like its the Ankona forum. Its only a few people but they can be vocal.




> The Shadowcast is going to let me keep fishing the way I enjoy most. And the best part, it's going to get me to my spots quicker which is the main reason I'm leaving the kayak... need to cover more area in a single day.


Thats the exact same way I got into microskiffs. Ankona produces a fine boat and the owner Mel is a great person to work with. I think you are making a great choice based upon the criteria that you initally posted and I am looking forward to seeing some fishing reports soon!


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

x2 to what Tom said!


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

WOW! a hornets nest here.

  MY 2 CENTS,  everyone has their favorite style of boats and their personal reasons why. They also have their beliefs about what they would do with it and capabilities. Regardless of the building qualities and reliability of their boat myself, I would not bring a Gheenoe or Ankona boat outside the intercostal areas. I would not want to get caught up in ruff weather in a Gheenoe or Ankona boat at all. Also, I would not want to get into any degree of heavy chop in either style boat. *They are both great boats with proven reliabilities and quality. Comparing the visibility between the Gheenoe and Ankona boats is ridiculous.* 
They both have a large advantage over the other due to the requirements of the owner. PMAN was asking about opinions between the two boats from all forum members. I believe he has made his choice. 

Tight Lines made a great sugestion which I'm supprised at the other forum members here did not sugest it before hand. Offering him a test ride to see which boat pman would like.

IS this such a great forum that when a forum member (NEW OR OLD) asks for help, we (forum members) will argue our opinions and beliefs about the better boat but nobody will offer this guy a fishing trip or even a simple boat ride for him to see for himself which boat he would like that would serve his situation best.  I'm asamed of this community. If I had a Gheenoe or Ankona boat the offer would be there.    

AND THIS IS A GREAT FORUM??


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Tom,

Thank you. I am not bashing and have nothing against the Ankona boats I am sure they are a cost effective quality product and with all the great comments about Mel. I am sure he is a gentlman. Florida is a big state and there are allot of different water conditions depending on where you go. If you plan to fish around an Inlet say Mayport, St. Augustine, Ponce or Sebastian in a Gheenoe or Shadowcast it would be unsafe, period. And anyone who would venture offshore I question your actual boating knowledge. A 750 gallon Per Hour bilge pump would not save you when you take a wave over the bow and you are swamped sitting in water. Just get tired of every recomendation pointing to one manufacturer. There are plenty of quality boats. Just like to see more about them.


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

> Tight Lines made a great sugestion which I'm supprised at the other forum members here did not sugest it before hand. Offering him a test ride to see which boat pman would like


Thanks for pointing that out. My bad. I said get a test ride earlier but didn't personally offer one. I am always available for test rides & fishing trips for any forum members in the central Florida area. There is this too: http://www.customgheenoe.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=6497


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

> Ankonas do. Read the posts.


NO, I DO.

Was just out this morning at daybreak catching some spanish macks along side of my commercial friends.
Outgoing tide at st lucie inlet was 4 foot and cresting. Didnt stop me.
Am i a little crazy, yes.
Can my skiff handle it , yes.
99%of the time ANY boat can handle alot more than what the operator is willing to put it through.


----------



## mudd_minnow (Oct 13, 2010)

Hey Tom,
  This was not directed at you but to the forum members. This is a great forum to communicate our thoughts, try to give good advice and support others.  In general, people will give opinions and observations in a supporting roll or corrective criticism not meaning to offend but it happens. Sometimes we get a little strong in our opinions and tensions grow. This is understandable. Maybe if we forum members wold get together kinda like a group a stronger bond of friendship would exist between us.


----------



## 1texasaggie (Mar 20, 2012)

> MY 2 CENTS,  everyone has their favorite style of boats and their personal reasons why. They also have their beliefs about what they would do with it and capabilities. Regardless of the building qualities and reliability of their boat myself, I would not bring a Gheenoe or Ankona boat outside the intercostal areas. I would not want to get caught up in ruff weather in a Gheenoe or Ankona boat at all. Also, I would not want to get into any degree of heavy chop in either style boat. They are both great boats with proven reliabilities and quality. Comparing the visibility between the Gheenoe and Ankona boats is ridiculous.


Well put. I actually think Ankona and Gheenoe are both cool boats for Florida and would probably own one of each if they were remotely practical where I fish in Texas.


----------



## mirrocraft (Apr 29, 2009)

Cut my friend, you just might be a tad crazy. But if I am correct you run a Hobie. That is another animal all together. I just get concerned a person with limited boating knowlegde reads these posts for information and actually believes a 14' micro is an acceptable offshore boat. Florida inlets are no place for a novice. Conditions can change in minutes from fair to scary. Some of these small engines we use cannot even keep up with the tidal current let alone an outgoing tide with an onshore wind. You know what I am trying to say. We are all friends. We good?


----------

